# Louisiana Limits Trout Slaughter Day 2



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

The trout slaughter continues.

Captain Marty's has several opening, give me a call if interested in getting in on the action.

Other guides take you fishing, Captain Marty takes you CATCHING!!


----------

